# Comparison of cattleya capsules (seed pods)



## Candace (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought this was interesting so would post a photo. These pods are reciprocal crosses (a x b) and (b x a) of 2 standard size cattleyas. They were pollinated at the same time. As you can see the one on the right is much larger than the other and needs some more time to maturity. The capsule on the left is smaller and is closer to being ready. Both have received the same light, watering and fertilizing. It's interesting to me how genetics of the individual mother plants(which are siblings) can affect capsule development. These were made close to 4 months ago.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 9, 2008)

Could it be a coincidence??? Repetition will tell more I guess... It is very interesting though... How long does it take for a catt like this from seed to flowering size plant?? Thanks...


----------



## Candace (Jul 9, 2008)

Each plant has two pods and they're the same. On one plant they are larger and slower to ripen. The other smaller and close to maturity. 



> How long does it take for a catt like this from seed to flowering size plant??


 The capsule time varies depending on the species involved. This is only my 4th cattleya cross, but I've grown plenty out of flask. I've got some catts now that have been out of flask for 4 years and are still not near b.s. And I've got some that bloomed at 3 years out of flask. Guestimate a year for seed and germination and growing up you're looking at probably at least 4 to 5 years. Of course, optimal growing would get faster bloomings.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2008)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Candace...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2008)

They're bigger than I imagined. Keep us posted on the progress, thanx.


----------

